# January Surf Fishing??



## shanna (Mar 16, 2009)

My wife and I will be spending January in Gulf Shores and I hope to learn a little about surf fishing. I don't do much of it in Nebraska... Just bought a surf rod and reel and was wondering what kind of line I should put on the reel. It will hold 260 yards of 30lb test. Braid or mono? What test line? I have a big learning curve to master.. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

January can be a great month up here, I always have good luck the first week of the year. Redfish, black drum, blue fish, some sporadic pompano and lots of bonito can be found. I don't think anything heavier than 20# test is needed and the amount of weight depends on the surf and current - I typically start with 4oz and only go up to 6oz. Fresh dead shrimp, sand fleas, and sight fishing if it's calm will be your best bets. Good luck


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

If it's a spinning reel, fill it up with 20 pound braid. 30 pound mono shock leader if you're casting long. 20 pound flouro for your Pompano Rig. I use #1 circle hooks. Braid has no memory and flies off the spool.

I fish with conventional reels in the surf. I set my reels up with a backing of 100 yards 20 pound braid. Top off the spool with 20 pound mono, 30 pound shock leader and 20 pound flouro.

It's hard to find locally, but High Seas Black Widow tri-color camo is my favorite mono. It's a "hybrid" line, has a small diameter, less memory and cast beautifully.


----------



## shanna (Mar 16, 2009)

20lb mono would be a lot cheaper than filling up the reel with braid. I was just watching some youtube videos on catching sandfleas. Instead of ice fishing I'll be chasing fleas.... Thanks..


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

20 lb mono is alot cheaper to start with but 1 thing to consider surf fishing is tough on mono and every time u loose 30 or 40 yds u will need to respool or u wont get the distance u need with braid u will get more distance and it will last years i would go with 20 lb power pro u can get 300 yds for around 20$ u may want to back it with mono and dont worry about a shock leader with a spinning i never have had a need and im throwing 11 to 13 ft rods with 6oz of lead good luck


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've always preferred mono for surf fishing, especially pompano fishing. It sounds like the reel you have is fairly large so I would go with 16-20lb. I agree with Pompano Joe, High Seas Black Widow is the absolute best surf casting mono on the market. It's hard to find though. If you decide you want it and can't find it, you can stop by our shop when you get down and I'll load your reel up for you.

If you go with a braid, you should choose a braid like Power Pro super slick, Spiderwire stealth or Spiderwire Invisibraid. These braids have more carriers and stay round with a super low coefficient. They will cast better and more importantly, will cut through waves and current better.


----------



## shanna (Mar 16, 2009)

We're going to fly down instead of taking a suv. How much gear can I get on a airplane without spending hundreds of dollars!!! I had already made surf rod holders, wader,etc... I have 2 travel rods 7ft med and med hwy.that fit in a carry-on. Maybe a buy a cheap surf rod and reel at a walmart? oh well...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Walmart!!! Noooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shanna (Mar 16, 2009)

OK forget walmart!!!!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

you can always bring your reel and pick up a rod here. Then maybe ship it home? I've seen several guys carry on fly rods and have the flight attendant stash it up front for them so...


----------



## shanna (Mar 16, 2009)

That sounds like a plan. Thanks


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

1 agree stay away from wall mart u get what u pay for with salt and sand that wall mart reel wont last a week would spend a little money on a reel would look for a used penn 650 or 750 on ebay and buy a rod down here


----------

